# Lightroom 3: Droplets - Launching Photoshop Actions from Lightroom using Droplets



## jason324 (Jan 19, 2011)

Speed up your workflow in Lightroom by launching Photoshop Actions using  Droplets.  I use it constantly and I highly recommend you try  it out 

Lightroom 3: Droplets

Best,
Jay


----------

